# 40 Gal. Breeder Vertical Conversion Kit



## ReptileNinja101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy one or have instructions on how to build one?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

ReptileNinja101 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy one or have instructions on how to build one?


Here's a how-to thread. Making a PDF vertical tank and 3D background - Dendroboard

I just made one. It's really easy. Any ACE hardware should be able to cut the glass while you wait and it's really cheap compared to some other places I've gotten it.

The only thing I'd pay extra special attention to is siliconing in the bottom, fixed piece of glass. Silicone doesn't always like to stick to plastic, so roughening up the aquarium trim should help. He may mention that in the guide, it's been awhile since I read through it.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

on a tank so big i think having two doors would be important though i'm not exactly an expert on this so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## rhino43grr (Oct 2, 2011)

Rapture Reptiles - Vertical Door Construction


----------



## ReptileNinja101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the links they were very useful. Also does anyone know what happened to AAAFrogs.com? I was hoping to just buy a a kit from them but they don't seem to be around anymore.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

ReptileNinja101 said:


> Thanks for the links they were very useful. Also does anyone know what happened to AAAFrogs.com? I was hoping to just buy a a kit from them but they don't seem to be around anymore.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/68773-aaafrogs-aaron-acker.html


----------



## ReptileNinja101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lots of negative reviews I guess. Sigh.. I'll just have to build one myself then.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

ReptileNinja101 said:


> Lots of negative reviews I guess. Sigh.. I'll just have to build one myself then.


The hardest part is getting the glass cut (which isn't hard at all) and waiting for your us plastics order to come in lol


----------

